# Poecilotheria Regalis communal what are your guys opinion.



## poecilotheria01 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a 3 Poecilotheria Regalis and was wondering what your guys opinion on trying to keep them communally?   
Mine are three nice size females with a length of around 9 inches and is it something that is possible with them?  Cause I have seen communal pinktoe tanks but was wondering if it is possible with the Regalis.  

Thankyou 
Damian.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 3, 2012)

uh.. why... yes a lot of people RAISE them communally.. why would you want to try with 3 adult females though? do you know the female's history? Dont let me deter you, but i wouldn't risk it. Pair the females and try your communal with the offspring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Apr 3, 2012)

I wouldn't risk it either. Cannibalism is just too much of a possibility for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poecilotheria01 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thankyou I will keep them separete and take your advice of trying it with  a few babies when I breed them.


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 3, 2012)

if not im mistaked... some board user posted that they housed around 5 adults Poecis together. Ill follow up on the reff'
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?227202-Fact-about-Pink-Toes&highlight=Communal

Just another Thread about 'Communal' (Poec)
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?227294-Room-For-10&highlight=Communal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 3, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> if not im mistaked... some board user posted that they housed around 5 adults Poecis together. Ill follow up on the reff'


I'm not sure if you're referring to me, but I had five adult P. regalis housed together. One was even a male that had matured who knows how long ago. However, I raised them in a communal setting since they were slings. I've since separated them so I can attempt to breed the females. I personally would think that starting with slings will have a much higher success rate. It may be possible to put adults together, but many of these semi-social species seem to be most tolerant of same-sac sibling and mother-offspring interactions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781 (Apr 3, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring to me, but I had five adult P. regalis housed together. One was even a male that had matured who knows how long ago. However, I raised them in a communal setting since they were slings. I've since separated them so I can attempt to breed the females. I personally would think that starting with slings will have a much higher success rate.


 Yes YOU! aha im not mocking you or anythin man' yet that was quick! you would make a livin' delivering Pizza! jk jk



			
				Jayefbe said:
			
		

> It may be possible to put adults together, but many of these semi-social species seem to be most tolerant of same-sac sibling and mother-offspring interactions.


This is interesting! and it seems plausible... I really want to make a 'Poeci Communal'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poecilotheria01 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thankyou all for the posts I will not put my adults together but I am going to try with offspring when I breed them. I would like to have a poecilotheria tank that is communal, but I will not risk it with the adults from what I have read from you guys. 

Thankyou 
Damian.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 3, 2012)

another option is seeing how you have 3 adult females you could trade one for a bunch of regalis (or any of the lesser valued pokie slings) you could try those as communal and still have 2 females left.... hell, youre bound to get yourself a male from a diff bloodline that way as well... i have a pair of regalis myself. the male has been in my possession since a .5/.75" sling and is due to mature any time... ive owned him since last march

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 3, 2012)

I will take the 2 you like the least, and then you will be happy that neither got eaten!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 3, 2012)

only stated that so that way your regalis group can be self sufficient without loans or buying males out of pocket.. also, as a reference of how long a male would take to mature

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

